# Mid-North Coast of New South Wales



## Agback (Jan 6, 2003)

G'day

At the beginning of February 2003 I will be moving to Kempsey, on the mid-north coast of New South Wales. I don't know any gamers up there, and I'll really miss gaming if I can't find a group.

So anyone: if you game and you live near Kempsey, Port Macquarie, Macksville, or Nambucca, please drop me an e-mail <evill@webone.com.au>. Even if you aren't looking to recruit a new player, I just want to get in touch.

Regards,


Agback


----------

